# Any Other Ohio Outbackers?



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Any other Ohio Outbackers interested in camping together this summer? We live in the Mansfield area and don't really have many RVing friends or family. Some of the places we are planning on going this summer are Lazy River at Granville, Butler KOA in May (white bass fishing), Shelby KOA, Foxfire in Upper Sandusky, Mohican Adventures, Indian Creek Camping Resort (Geneva On the Lake) over July 4th week. If your interested and even if you have another Ohio site you are going to, let us know.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

CTDOutback06 ,

Alright another Ohio Outbacker! Check out the Midwest Rally where a number of Ohio Outbackers are going to meet this June. We could not
make it but it would be a great place to meet some of the Ohio crowd. We have a number of sites booked already, but none to where your going.

We are going to Hocking Hills state park, East Harbor state park for Christmas in July, Kelly's Island state park for 4th of July, West Harbor
state park, Salt Fork state park.... Does anyone see a trend!! We really enjoy the Ohio state parks.









If any of these interest you let me know! Were always up for camping with new friends. Do you have kids? How old are they?

Mark


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

We are in South West OH, (Cincinnati area) and plan to hit some of the SP's around here (Stonelick and East Fork) this spring. We are attending the Ohio-midwest rally in June near Dayton. Check out the postings for that - and come along if you can make it!

We may be interested in making a trek "up north" to Geneva on the lake this year. Heard good things about that place and want to try it. Was that the whole week of July 4 you will be there?

-Bob


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

welcome!!! We are from Athens Ohio. about 1 1/2hours south of you. We love our state parks in this area. We have Strouds Run SP here in Athens. It is a pretty place if you like to camp with no hookups. We also like Lake Alma SP, Our all time favorite is Rocky Fork SP In Hillsboro Ohio, The lake there is a open water lake and we can ski and tube with the boat. We head for the Ohio River a lot also. We stay at Old Lock 24 Campground In Racine Oh. It is only a 20 Min. drive for us and it is full hookup. Have you called 1800BUCKEYE and ordered your new Ohio camper magazine and all the info and updates on the Ohio state parks. It is free and about time to be mailed out to all who request it. The only problem is you have to request it every year. The Ohio camper mag. is a book with almost all of the private campgrounds in Ohio. So maybe we will see you in our area. Welcome From fourwalls


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

We are already signed up to go to the Outbackers rally in Ohio in June, we are on site 58. We have given consideration to Hocking Hills and tried to book a reservation there but it is usually booked up when we try. Great to know there are other Oubackers from Ohio.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

By the way, Ohio is NOT the midwest...just thought I would throw that in.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Chasn said:


> By the way, Ohio is NOT the midwest...just thought I would throw that in.


Now don't go startin' somethin' !









Ohio is a midwestern state. Ok, geographically Iowa may be closer to the "center" of the mid west, but Ohio is "the heart of it all".









Why don't you come to our midwest rally in June, and we can discuss this as all good midwesterner's do - over a beer.....


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

We'd love to, but already have 2 major trips planned and a few more in the works. Looks like Ohio is out...this year. Maybe next year though...Thanks for the invite


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

COME ON, THERE'S GOTTA BE MORE OHIO OUTBACKERS THAN THIS!! WE NEED TO START AN OHIO OUTBACKERS CLUB!!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Just another Ohio Outbacker checking in. We too like the Ohio State Parks and have a few trips planned already. Going to Mohican SP and to Hueston Woods. We are also scheduled for the Ohio "Midwest" Rally in June.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Ken,

We also like Mohican SP but this year don't have any plans to visit. We just booked West Branch for labor day weekend.

Mark


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

I heard Mohican is an awesome state park. Would like to visit there sometime this summer. So if anyone has any dates in mind, would like to join in if possible.

Mike


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Soth west Ohio here. So far Cowan lake and Alum Creek booked for this year.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok Ohio outbacker when is this snow going to stop??? It should be spring now, after all time change is next weekend. Have a good week and think spring.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Fourwalls,

You should be in Cleveland now! We still have a foot on the ground and other than the next two day warm up were back to cold
weather again. I'm with you, I can't wait any longer!

Mark


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

We're in west central ohio. We're right between Indian Lake, Grand Lake & Lake Loramie. We camp mostly at Indian Lake, in-laws are VIP's there, as well as being my personal preference for boating. We have 6 outings scheduled so far and will be making more as soon as we're inside the 6 month window for making state park reservations.

Speaking of which, do you all like the reservation system? We like it. Yes, they have my money for 6 months, but we also typically camp with 4 other families and it allows us to get all of our sites together. By making reservations 6 months out we are also always able to get the sites that we like.

Maybe we'll see some of you this year!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

OSUBacker said:


> We're in west central ohio. We're right between Indian Lake, Grand Lake & Lake Loramie. We camp mostly at Indian Lake, in-laws are VIP's there, as well as being my personal preference for boating. We have 6 outings scheduled so far and will be making more as soon as we're inside the 6 month window for making state park reservations.
> 
> Speaking of which, do you all like the reservation system? We like it. Yes, they have my money for 6 months, but we also typically camp with 4 other families and it allows us to get all of our sites together. By making reservations 6 months out we are also always able to get the sites that we like.
> 
> Maybe we'll see some of you this year!


I like the reservation system because it allows us to get the sites we want if you plan ahead. Some of these parks are so busy especially during
holiday weekends ect.. that it's nice to be able to get in and also get the sites you want. I sometimes drive my wife nuts because in December,
I'm asking her questions about what park we want to stay at and how many days ect.. and she thinks it's too early to plan this far ahead.









I also enjoy the planning part and it gives me something to look forward to during the long winter. So far I think we booked 6 state parks this year.
If anyone wants to join us, we intend to book East Harbor state park for their Halloween weekend in October. We also will be at Hocking Hills
for Memorial day.

Mark


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Kenstand said:


> Just another Ohio Outbacker checking in. We too like the Ohio State Parks and have a few trips planned already. Going to Mohican SP and to Hueston Woods. We are also scheduled for the Ohio "Midwest" Rally in June.


And yet another Ohio Outbacker!







Yes we'll be at the Ohio 'Midwest" Rally in June also. I believe we're on site 27. We also plan on various long weekend trips to Harrison Lake State Park in NW Ohio, it's less than 30 miles from home. We usually head there 4 or 5 times a year along with a couple of week long ventures into Indiana and/or Michigan.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We are going to West Branch SP for their Holloween Weekend this October 16, 17 and 18th. West Branch SP is located near Akron and is one of
Ohio's more popular State Parks and we really enjoy it! . Check the reviews on RVparkreviews.... This park has extremely good reviews and 
we agree completely!

Anybody else want to come?? If so book ASAP or they will all be gone!

RVparkreviews


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

The DW and I are in for the Natural Springs Rally (Also referred to as the Midwest Rally) June 6th thru 8th. We are on camp spot 32 on the lake. We had such a good time at Big Bone Lick with a few other Ohio (and Kyoutbacker) Outbackers that we decided to start adding other rallys.

Loking forward to it.

VICTIM


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

OSUBacker said:


> We're in west central ohio. We're right between Indian Lake, Grand Lake & Lake Loramie. We camp mostly at Indian Lake, in-laws are VIP's there, as well as being my personal preference for boating. We have 6 outings scheduled so far and will be making more as soon as we're inside the 6 month window for making state park reservations.


We must be neighbors - or really close. We are in New Bremen so if you are around Grand Lake and Lake Loramie - you must know where New Bremen is?


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Don't miss Scenic View Campground in the Hocking Hills near Old Man's Cave for a great weekend escape. This is our second summer there as "seasonals" and we absolutely love it. You'll find us there most weekends. Join us! Check out their website at www.scenicviewcampground.net. Hope to meet you all soon.


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

We are new "Ohio Outbackers", in the NE corner of the state. We bought the 28BHKS about two weeks ago and had our shake down this past weekend over near Hermitage PA. Everything We are heading out this week for a several week trip down to GA, MS, and TX with many stops along the way.

Changes have been few but pricey. We had a Chevy 1500 Ext cab 4x4 with the 5.3L and decided to go with a Duramax 3/4 ton after the trip home from the dealership. Yes the 1500 would pull it but it got a dismal 9 mpg with only a few hills between here (Jefferson) and Pittsburgh not mention the engine running at near red line. I was in NC last week on business and found a left over '07 and got a good deal. We also changed from the older trunion style 750# Reese WD bars to 1200# new style trunion. With the pass-through storage in the front and the under bed storage I thought tongue weight could become and issue.

I had to add rubber bumpers to the door where it hit the awning while both retracted and extened. We needed a few more hooks for towels so 3m were used. Struts for the under bed storage was the biggest mod job but well worth it. There are a few more that need to be done and I am sure on our long trip we will find a few more.

We are looking forward to using the OB for many family trips!

K


----------

